# &quot;Gaming&quot; Laptop



## Bayernstar2010 (28. November 2014)

Hi Leute.. 
Mein Laptop hat letztens den A**** hochgemacht, andere aus dem Forum wissen es ,da ich mit ihnen gemeinsam versucht hab das Problem zu beheben 
Also, ich würde jetzt gerne einen besseren Laptop haben, mit den ich auch ein paar Spiele auf besseren Einstellung, bzw ohne Ruckeln spielen kann. Ich will jetzt nicht CoD oder so auf sonst wie hohen Einstellungen spielen können. EInfach nur ne solide Leistung für den "kleineren" Geldbeutel, da Student 
Würde gerne maximal 600Euro ausgeben.. Hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
und, Full HD Display wäre echt geil.
Lg
PS: Wenn es auf Notebookbilliger.de gute gibt,wäre das fantastisch, da es da ja auch Laptops gibt die im Studentenprogramm drin sind


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2014)

Also, für 600€ bekommst Du natürlich keine echte "Gaming"leistung, da ist nicht mal eine Grafikkarte drin, die bei nem Desktop-PC ca 100€ wert wäre. Aber eine Nvidia 740m oder 840m sollte drin sein, damit laufen viele Games wenigstens auf niedrigen Details.

bei notebooksbilliger im Studi-Programm gibt es gleich drei Stück  mit ner 840m und zwei mit ner AMD m265, die ist ähnlich stark, sogar ein bisschen besser. Alle Laptops haben 15,6 Zoll,. aber "nur" einen Intel i5-4210U, also einen stromsparenden Prozessor, einer auch nur einen core i3 - ich sage "nur", weil es halt auchCore i3/5-CPUs ohne den Zusatz "U" gäb, die dann schneller sind.

Diese drei haben auch FullHD: mit nem core i3 und 840m Lenovo Z50-70 59429403 Notebook 15,6" / Core i3-4030U / 4GB / 500GB + 8GB SSHD / Geforce 840M / Win 8 / Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de  oder mit nem Core i5 und 840m Lenovo Z50-70 59427356 Notebook 15,6" / Core i5-4210U / 8GB / 1000GB + 8GB SSHD / Geforce 840M / Free Dos / Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de (ohne Windows! )   oder HP Pavilion 15-p126ng Notebook 15,6" FULL HD, Core i5-4210U, NVIDIA GeForce 840M 2GB, 8GB RAM, 500GB, Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Diese zwei Dell haben ne AMD m265 und einen Core i5, aber kein FullHD DELL Inspiron 15 5000 Serie 5547-2316 Core i5 8GB 1000GB Radeon R7 M265 2GB Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de  oder DELL Inspiron 15 5000 Serie 5547-3191 Core i5 8GB 1000GB Radeon R7 M265 2GB Windows 8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de


Hier NVIDIA GeForce 840M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ sind einige Spiele mit der 840m getestet - wenn du auf die FPS-Werte klickst, dann siehst Du die sonstigen Daten des jeweiligen Notebooks - da sind auch Werte dabei, die mit nem core i5-4210U entstanden. Für die AMD-Karte hier AMD Radeon R9 M265X - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  allerdings sind die wohl alle mit nem core i7, also für nen core i5 etwas an FPS abziehen. UND natürlich. bei Full-HD hast du deutlich weniger FPS als bei 1366x768.  D..h mit den Dells hast du mehr FPS, außer du stellst die Games bei den anderen drei Laptops absichtlich auf eine geringere Auflösung, als das Display hat.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (29. November 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Und, wie findet ihr den: MSI GP60-2PEi585FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i5-4210H / 8GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 840M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de

ist ja ein "Gamer" Laptop...

Merk ich das dann bei normalen Spielen,  wenn ich weniger FPS hab ,also bei HD?

Und: Wie findet ihr den? http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/studentenprogramm/lenovo+studentenprogramm/lenovo+z50+70+59424715
i7 und da hätte ich halt Windows dazu.. Bezahle 629. Bei den MSI würde ich inkl. Windows auch auf dem Preis kommen..
Was meint ihr?!


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2014)

naja, man sollte da beachten das nicht alles wo irgendeiner behauptet es sei irgendwas, es nicht auch zwingend Stimmen muss
Wie Herb schon sagt: die Grafikkarten da sorgen nur das es irgendwie läuft, von wirklich gut war da nie die Rede, sprich so wirkliche Gaming Laptops sind die nur auf dem Papier!

Ansonsten stelle ich da wie immer erst mal die Frage:
Muss es unbedingt ein Laptop sein?
Ansich hat man nur Nachteile wenn man das Ding nicht auch Mobil benutzt und wenn das nur rumsteht, weil der Akku eh nicht lange hält, dann sollte man eher einen richtigen PC nehmen


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (29. November 2014)

Ja muss es ,da ich Student bin und mein Laptop auch viel unterwegs ist.. das ist ja das Problem ..


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2014)

Hast Du denn auch noch nen PC? Dann wäre es nämlich cleverer, sich ein billiges Notebook für unterwegs zu holen und den PC was aufzurüsten.

Ansonsten geht es bis 600€ nicht besser als eine 840m, und selbst für 900-1000€ hast Du nur eine 860m oder so drin, welche immer noch - wenn sie in einem PC wäre - "Einsteigerklassse" ist. Der MSI-Laptop wäre gut für DEN Preis, und im Vergleich zu anderen Laptops um die 500-600€ ist der halt "Gaming", aber eben nur auf niedrigem Niveau.


Wegen HD:  du hast halt doppelt so viele Pixel mit FullHD versus 1366x768 - du hast dann zwar nicht gleich nur halb so viel FPS, aber 30% weniger werden es wohl schon sein bei ansonsten gleicher Detailstufe. Is halt auch die Frage, um welche Games es Dir genau geht


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. November 2014)

Ne, und für beides hab ich das Geld nich.  
Also wenn soll ich mir lieber den Msi holen,anstatt den i7 Lenovo?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Du meinst den i3-Lenovo? Der MSI wäre von der CPU her halt etwas besser - aber ob man das wirklich merkt? Da würd ich eher schauen, ob einer von beiden qualitativ bei den Usern besser wegkommt und den dann nehmen


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. November 2014)

Nein,diesen Lenovo: Lenovo Z50-70 59424715 Notebook 15,6" / Core i7-4510U / 4GB / 500GB + 8GB SSHD / Geforce 840M / Win 8 / Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de

Weiß ja nicht, ob der MSI dadurch das er fürs "Gaming" gemacht wurde besser ist.. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Nein, das "Gaming" ist reines Marketing, hat auch mit dem Design zu tun, was mit dem rot-schwarz die "Gamer"-Reihe von MSI ist - die Hardware beim Lenovo ist aber ja sogar etwas besser wegen des core i7. Nimm also ruhig den Lenovo


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, das "Gaming" ist reines Marketing, hat auch mit dem Design zu tun, was mit dem rot-schwarz die "Gamer"-Reihe von MSI ist - die Hardware beim Lenovo ist aber ja sogar etwas besser wegen des core i7. Nimm also ruhig den Lenovo



Okay, in en anderen Forum wurde mir zum MSI empfohlen ,da man da GDDR3 Grafikspeicher hat, und das beim Lenovo nicht dabei steht ..

EDIT : für en anderen Laptop bis 650 bin ich noch offen,falls es bis dahin was besseres gibt  
   auch auf anderen seiten 



> Das Lenovo- und das MSI-Notebook sind noch am ehesten zum Spielen  geeignet. Im Lenovo steckt zwar auch nur ne Stromspar-CPU, da diese aber  ein i7 ist taktet der auch schon mit 2GHz in der Basis - und der Turbo  ist ja auch noch da. Ne 840M haben beide... Würde zum MSI-Notebook  greifen, da es die schnellere CPU hat und du da definitiv  GDDR3-Grafikspeicher hast... Steht beim Lenovo nicht dabei und wenn das  Lenovo schon 4GB Grafikspeicher hat heißt das meist nix gutes..


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Ich hatte das so verstanden das bei deinem nur die hochleistungsgrafik nicht geht? 

Wenn Word usw ohne Probleme laufen kannst du den doch zum Studium nutzen.

Für 600€ ist ein Desktop PC deutlich besser als ein Laptop. Dann hättest du was wo di relativ vernünftig mit daddeln kannst... auch in FullHD.

Achso und auf deine Frage ob man das mit den FPS merkt:
Fps = Frames per second  "Bilder pro Sekunde".

Ab ca. 30fps wirkt ein Bild ruckel frei.
D.h. alles da runter ruckelt. Wenn du einen Laptop mit FullHD Monitor kaufst, braucht die Grafikkarte deutlich mehr Leistung um die 30fps zu erreichen als wenn du nur ein 1366x768er Monitor hast. Das bedeutet wiederum du hast mehr Power um die Grafik Details zu erhöhen. 
Mit ner 840m aktuelle Spiele in FullHD darstellen zu können ohne auf Details zu verzichten ist nicht drin. 

Mal abgesehen davon reicht die "kleine" Auflösung bei den kleinen Bildschirmen auch aus.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2014)

Bayernstar2010 schrieb:


> Okay, in en anderen Forum wurde mir zum MSI empfohlen ,da man da GDDR3 Grafikspeicher hat, und das beim Lenovo nicht dabei steht ..
> 
> EDIT : für en anderen Laptop bis 650 bin ich noch offen,falls es bis dahin was besseres gibt
> auch auf anderen seiten



ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube mal das man diesen Punkt ignorieren kann, da es DDR2 eigentlich so nicht mehr wirklich gibt



Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Für 600€ ist ein Desktop PC deutlich besser als ein Laptop. Dann hättest  du was wo di relativ vernünftig mit daddeln kannst... auch in FullHD.
> Mal abgesehen davon reicht die "kleine" Auflösung bei den kleinen Bildschirmen auch aus.



Siehe Oben
wenn man einen Mobilen Rechner braucht, dann glaube ich nicht das man sich jeden Morgen die Mühe machen will mit nem Bollerwagen zur Uni zu fahren


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. November 2014)

Ja, er funktioniert ja auch noch, nur ich bekomme halt öfters bluescreen. 
Klar wäre mir ein PC lieber,  aber ich will ja am WE und in der WG zocken, also kann ich mir keinen PC holen.. 

Aber ich kann doch ,wenn ich mir einen FULL HD Laptop hole, die Auflösung beim zocken auf HD stellen ,und dann  ist alles safe, richtig?


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Leider nicht richtig. Viele Bildschirme haben mit.kleineren Auflösungen Probleme und das Bild wird verwaschen Pixellig und so. Ein Monitor der auf 1366x768 auflöst ist bei der Auflösung scharf.... und wenn wir ehrlich sind auch nur bei der Auflösung.

Deshalb würde ich das schon in Betracht ziehen. 
Bsp.: Hatte einen 19" am PC mit der kleinen Auflösung. Könnte mit meiner alten HD6670 Crysis 3 auf mittleren Details spielen.. 
In Full HD ist es garnicht spielbar und sieht mit der 1366x768er Auflösung echt scheiße aus  
Ich gucke mal ob ich es schaffe morgen ein Bild davon als Vergleich zu Posten wenn das geht ^^

Ps.: Hatte mir das aber auch so gedacht wie du als ich mir den FullHD monitor gekauft habe, musste aber feststellen dass ich ne neue Grafikkarte brauche.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Also, ich selber hab 1366x768 an meinem Laptop, und da sehen Games nicht "schlecht" aus, also: nur weil die Auflösung nicht FullHD ist, siehst du nicht direkt Pixel oder so - es wäre mit FullHD nur "feiner". Und im Arbeitsalltag find ich FullHD bei nur 15 Zoll soagr ZU fein, da sind ja dann etliche Menüs und Symbole, die feste Pixelabmessungen haben, winzig klein. Das hießt: ich finde FullHD bei nur 15 Zoll ohnehin nicht unbedingt einen Vorteil...


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Genau


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. November 2014)

Meint ihr echt? Nur,was dann für einen Laptop? Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her ist er echt top, haben nun schon viele inkl. Begründung gesagt ..


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Ja, der ist auch Top - aber es kann sein, dass Du die Games, die du spielen willst, auf eine geringere Auflösung runterstellen musst, und DANN sieht es ggf schlechter aus als wenn du direkt mit nem Laptop, das soweiso 1366x768 hat, in dieser Auflösung spielst. 

Man kann da keinen klaren Tipp geben. Es hängt auch vom Display ab, vlt sind zB bei den Dells mit 1366x768 Top-Displays drin, und der Lenovo ist DAFÜR, dass er FullHD hat usw., zwar sehr gut, aber es ist vlt. ein sehr mäßiges FullHD-Display drin - und am Ende wäre das Dell trotz 1366x768 insgesamt das "bessere" - es kann aber ebensogut sein, dass Du mit dem Lenovo viel zufriedener wärst.


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. November 2014)

Ist das alles schwierig! 
Hab mir für den MSI mal einen Test durchgelesen: Test MSI GP60-2PEi585 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Hört sich meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ganz gut an . . für den Lenovo hab ich leider keinen Test bei Notebookcheck gefunden ..


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Du machst mit dem MSI jedenfalls nix falsch


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. November 2014)

Okay,und er ist besser als der Lenovo mit dem i7 ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Also, der MSI mit dem i5-4210H wäre wohl sogar stärker, weil der Lenovo zwar nen core i7, aber ne stromsparende CPU hat.


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. November 2014)

Wie gesagt am besten wär ein Desktop PC, die Laptops sind fürs Studieren vollkommen ausreichend und für einen Gelegenheitsspieler, der nicht die neuesten Grafik Kracher spielen will auch ok.

Aber mein aktuelles System kann das selbe und kostet nicht mal die hälfte ^^ 

Laptops zum Spielen nutzen wollen ist halt nie so richtig eine super Idee^^

Aber wenn dir die super Grafik nicht so wichtig ist dann bist du mit dem MSI gut beraten. Habe mit MSI laptops noch keine Erfahrungen, aber Lenovo ist meistens halt gut verarbeitet und was ganz anderes als mein Acer.

Denk beim laptop aber immer an die Akkulaufzeit! Die is echt wichtig mein Acer hält im Word ca 8Std. durch, das würde ich nicht missen wollen. Abgesehen davon willst du ihn sicher auch zur Uni schleppen oder? 
Dann solltest du auch ein Augenmerk auf das Gewicht legen 

Das musst du ja auch Beachten wenn der Laptop auch fürs Studium taugen soll.
Meist schließt sich aber viel Grafik Power und lange Akkulaufzeit aus. (Leider) 

LG


----------



## Bayernstar2010 (30. November 2014)

Ja ,recht hast du Alisis.
Na mit in die Uni nehme ich ihn eher selten. es geht mir halt nur darum das ich unter der woche in meiner wg zocken kann ,und am we zuhause..

Sry,das ich jetzt einen anderen Laptop poste, aber ist der hier noch ein bissl besser durch die Graka? : https://www.cyberport.de/?EVENT=item&ARTICLEID=556217


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die Karte wäre stärker. Aber schwer zu sagen, WIE viel stärker - hier NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  sind bei vielen Games 50-80% mehr FPS als mit der 840m NVIDIA GeForce 840M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  ABER die 840m wurde meist mit nem core i5-U (stromsparend) getestet, die 850m mit nem normalen i5. D.h. es kann sein, dass es wegen der CPU schon 30% mehr sind und die Grafikkarte selbst aber nur 15% schneller ist oder so.

Aber besser wäre der in jedem Falle.


----------



## Typhalt (1. Dezember 2014)

Hier kannst deine Grafikkarte vom Notebook eingeben, dann siehst du welches Spiel auf dem Notebook läuft.Weiß allerdings nicht, mit welcher CPU die die getestet haben Habe ich immer oft besucht wo ich noch mit so nem Notebook unterwegs war^^ Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Alisis1990 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin ja garnicht neugierig aber gibt's Neuigkeiten? Hast du dich schon entschieden?


----------

